# Reloading Bench



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I need to build a reloading bench in order to organize things and make the Mrs. happy. I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of their good and functional benches. Any ideas would be a huge help.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Best bench I ever made was from an old solid core wood door. Door knob hole was great for running cords through. Also used 1- 4X8 sheet of hardwood plywood to make an awesome shelving unit for it.
Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

If your near Pearland stop by and you can see my setup.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I'm in College Station.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy a solid core door blank

put a 2X4 frame under it w 4X4 legs

a small trim edge helps if you are doing sg shells


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

NRA or some one had free plans for a nice one. I just improvised from that design. A search would probably locate these or a similar set of plans.

One thing make the front edge stout and cross brace the legs. I have up to three presses on mine and if you need to get a case unstuck you don't want any flex in the table.

If your loading shot some trim around the edges with a gap for clean up is nice, keeps shot or ball powders from getting all over the place.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

davidb said:


> NRA or some one had free plans for a nice one. I just improvised from that design. A search would probably locate these or a similar set of plans.
> 
> One thing make the front edge stout and cross brace the legs. I have up to three presses on mine and if you need to get a case unstuck you don't want any flex in the table.
> 
> If your loading shot some trim around the edges with a gap for clean up is nice, keeps shot or ball powders from getting all over the place.


....RCBS used to have some plans for a bench also. Maybe the same one....If you decide to use a solid core door as a top, make sure you get a couple of 2x4's and run them from the floor to the bottom of your "top" and fasten them on both sides (left and right) of your press. they will act like legs and support the edge where your press mounts. Especially when full length resizing rifle cases. Remember you will be exerting a lot of force both up and down many, many times.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

I got the counter from Home Depot and the cabinets there also. The were old stock that had chips and scratches. If I remember right I got all of it for around $40.00. I had to talk to the Manager.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Buddhahead said:


> I got the counter from Home Depot and the cabinets there also. The were old stock that had chips and scratches. If I remember right I got all of it for around $40.00. I had to talk to the Manager.


I did the same thing for both mine and a friends. Headed to Lowes and Home Depot, looked through their prefabbed cabinet tops and found one that had the lenolium cracked off, also picked up several of the pre-fabbed cabinets for around 15 bucks a pop to add to the counter tops.

Had to build a frame from 2x6's to support the top and presses, then do a little inletting to get the presses to fit up tight and proper, but they came out great. I used 2x4's for legs on my friends, and for cross pieces on mine. But for under the preses, and against the walls we used 2x6's to support anything that would ever be done.

Check around you can find some great stuff to build one out of very cheap by looking at scratched and dented or from reclaimed construction material places.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Here's a link to the pdf of a bench I built last year.
It turned out to be a good one.

http://accurateshooter.net/Blog/benchnrma.pdf


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought a prebuilt bench from Sam's that you can easily assemble at home. It has a 1-1/4" laminated top and steel legs, very sturdy. It is about 6' long and 22" wide. It is tall so I bought a drafting chair to sit in. I have my press, scales, powder thrower, radio, reloading trays, and light on top. I also bought a rolling tool cabinet from Lowe's that I use to keep all of the "stuff" in. The top drawer is for the common tools, hand primer, calipers, pocket reamers, screw drivers, powder trickler, etc. The next drawers down hold the dies, primers and bullets for each caliber. I reload for four different calibers of rifle cartridges, 22-250, 6 BR, 6.5-284 Win, and .284 Win. The bottom drawer is larger and can store 8-10 one pound powder cans and several boxes of new brass. The tool cabinet is locking so I can lock it up when the grandkids come visiting. The bench makes a great place to tear reels down and work on them.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

OMG.....gun people are such nerds!! Maybe I should post up pics of my set-up.

Besides me...who takes a field notebook to the range...every trip and who keeps all of the instruction manuals and load tables on their nightstand?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Good plans Thanks for shareing


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> OMG.....gun people are such nerds!! Maybe I should post up pics of my set-up.
> 
> Besides me...who takes a field notebook to the range...every trip and who keeps all of the instruction manuals and load tables on their nightstand?


Me but I don't have any guns.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I sprung for the Kencraft pre made metal bench with 5 drawers and all kinds of storage. Solid as a rock, and never looked back since.

THE JAMMER


----------

